# Second Wössner Favourite



## Happypaphy7 (May 1, 2019)

I am excited to share this second plant of this wonderful hang hybrid (x leucochilum) with you.
I bought it as a mid to large seedling two years ago. It has grown well and now in bloom.
The flower is smaller than my first plant's bloom (which bloomed in 2017 and is in bud again now), but the shape is nice.

The first photo is from when it first opened in March. It is still in the same 2inch pot that it came in.
The second photo was taken last week. The color has darkened over time and it's looking even better.

Everyone might be wondering about the fragrance. Yes, it's there, but very mild. Baby powder with some sweetness. I wish it was stronger.


----------



## kiwi (May 1, 2019)

That’s fantastic. Great colour and shape


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 1, 2019)

Lovely. Where’d you get this from?


----------



## Gilda (May 1, 2019)

Lovely yellow!


----------



## tomkalina (May 1, 2019)

That's a beauty!


----------



## orchid527 (May 1, 2019)

Very nice flower and healthy looking plant. I have a few of these that should bloom in a year or so. I hope they turn out to be as nice as your did. Mike


----------



## SlipperKing (May 1, 2019)

That kicks butt!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2019)

If it opens a bit more; killer flower!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 2, 2019)

kiwi said:


> That’s fantastic. Great colour and shape


Thanks. I love it! Long live, little plant!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 2, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> Lovely. Where’d you get this from?


I got it at a local show two years ago.
The vendor is Marlow’s Orchids. 
Not sure if he still has some.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 2, 2019)

orchid527 said:


> Very nice flower and healthy looking plant. I have a few of these that should bloom in a year or so. I hope they turn out to be as nice as your did. Mike



Yes, it’s quite nice and I’m happy with it. 
Wish you the best on your seedlings. 

Btw, one of the Liberty Taiwan seedlings is finally showing a sheath. Have you bloomed any yet? I’m so excited!!


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 3, 2019)

Fantastic!


----------



## Guldal (May 3, 2019)

Beautiful hybrid....yes, I said it! 

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Greenpaph (May 3, 2019)

Now thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## Wendy (May 5, 2019)

Quite nice!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 7, 2019)

Guldal said:


> Beautiful hybrid....yes, I said it!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Jens



Hybrids, yes!!!!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 7, 2019)

Greenpaph said:


> Now thats what I'm talking about!


Yes, it is so cute!!


----------



## troy (May 7, 2019)

Very close to mine, love this hybrid, I think it is a cosistent one, at least the wf plants from sam tsui


----------



## troy (May 7, 2019)

If you got yours from sam, I just have to say 2 thumbs up for sam, he produces a+ hybrids!!


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2019)

The second photo is killer. What an improvement a few days make. Thanks for sharing. BTW thanks for the Paph and I will pot the flask up tonight.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2019)

troy said:


> If you got yours from sam, I just have to say 2 thumbs up for sam, he produces a+ hybrids!!


 No, both mine came from Taiwan.
Did Sam remake this hybrid or did he import from Taiwan? If you look at the parents clonal name, that will answer the question I guess.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2019)

NYEric said:


> The second photo is killer. What an improvement a few days make. Thanks for sharing. BTW thanks for the Paph and I will pot the flask up tonight.


Eric, the flask is Sedirea japonica, not Paphs. You said you wanted one.


----------



## GuRu (May 12, 2019)

Very impressive flower with an almost circular shape and...it's long time flowering. Thumbs up.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 14, 2019)

GuRu said:


> Very impressive flower with an almost circular shape and...it's long time flowering. Thumbs up.


 
Yes, I'm very happy how it turned out after two years of taking care of it. Now the plant has dropped its flower and the new growth is emerging. Looking forward to the second bloom. Probably another two years. I can wait.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 11, 2019)

troy said:


> If you got yours from sam, I just have to say 2 thumbs up for sam, he produces a+ hybrids!!


 Both of mine came from Taiwan.


----------



## Hien (Aug 13, 2019)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Yes, I'm very happy how it turned out after two years of taking care of it. Now the plant has dropped its flower and the new growth is emerging. Looking forward to the second bloom. Probably another two years. I can wait.


the flower open in march & dropped last week, so this flower last about 4 months?
that is a record, I wonder the longevity is the result of the combination of 2 good species, or just this plant itself. The bloom is also so beautiful, do you know which Taiwan company (breeder) it was from?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hien said:


> the flower open in march & dropped last week, so this flower last about 4 months?
> that is a record, I wonder the longevity is the result of the combination of 2 good species, or just this plant itself. The bloom is also so beautiful, do you know which Taiwan company (breeder) it was from?


 
Please note the date when my comment was posted. 

Still this is a long time, over two months. 
My other plant lasted for about one month in bloom.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 24, 2019)

i keep coming back to this image as i think it is a wonderful flower!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 30, 2019)

likespaphs said:


> i keep coming back to this image as i think it is a wonderful flower!


 
Thanks. Yes, I'm happy with this one.


----------

